# weird swap! B14 to B18?



## 200SXWHOOPEDYA (Jan 9, 2006)

I have not a clue if this is possible to change my 95 200sx 1.6l and swap to a Honda motor B18 to me the 1.6 just isent fast enough for me i could do mods but then jus be about even w/ a stock motor i know this would be very hard if even possible but maybe it could be a first any help would be great thank you


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200SXWHOOPEDYA said:


> I have not a clue if this is possible to change my 95 200sx 1.6l and swap to a Honda motor B18 to me the 1.6 just isent fast enough for me i could do mods but then jus be about even w/ a stock motor i know this would be very hard if even possible but maybe it could be a first any help would be great thank you


I'm goign to be blunt here. If you have to post this in the wrong section and have NO idea what is involved then it is over yoru head. If you want to do this you will need the checkbook to be able to turn it over to someone who is capable...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Sell the sentra and buy a hondaaaa. if you want the b18 :thumbup:


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

200SXWHOOPEDYA said:


> I have not a clue if this is possible to change my 95 200sx 1.6l and swap to a Honda motor B18 to me the 1.6 just isent fast enough for me i could do mods but then jus be about even w/ a stock motor i know this would be very hard if even possible but maybe it could be a first any help would be great thank you


This is by far the worst idea you could think of in terms of a swap. There are so many good variations of Nissan's SR20 engine that swapping in anything else is almost a complete waste of time unless you just want to go against the grain. If you want speed and you have dough, look into an SR20DE, DET, or VE.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

A b18 honduh engine in a nissan? Now thats just about the lamest thing I have heard in a while :balls: Whats the point? First figure in the cost of a b18 vtech engine, now add custom ecu, custom mounts, custom cv axles, - why?? The b18 vtech engine only makes what...like 160hp? The sr20ve makes around 190hp, and would be way easier to swap in...and get you a lot less flaming from nissan fans - in fact you might even get some props here and there.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Just do the SR20 swap. How idiotic do you have to be to ask this question?


----------

